# Snow Removal in Denver area



## mossballs (Dec 18, 2004)

I am looking for snow removal in the denver area. Subcontract or quotes. I run a 2005 Komatsu with 18 foot reversible plow and/or 3.5 yard bucket. I also run a 2008 pickup with 10 foot Blizzard snow plow and offer salt application. If anyone has any info it would be greatly appreciated.


----------

